# Beginning and end of my unit



## TCD

*-Full Size:* 269,2 m2
*-1st floor:* 183,70 m2
*-Length:* 24,03 mt
*-Width:* 7,5 mt
*-2nd floor:* 85,50 m2
*-Length: *7,5 mt
*-Width:* 11,4 mt
*-Unit Door:* 4,5 mt
*-Height:* 8,00 mt










*Before*































































































































_*During*_






















































































































_*After*_











































































































































































































































Here I only have less than half of what they really possess. I don't like it all full of things ... when something is finished, and replace it.



















From Ikea!! I use to separate the microfibers apart from the pads.










There are not all my Swissvax wax...





































I have 4 more boxes like this and I do not know where to put...










Some polish brand sorted by highest to lowest cut..




























Leather Magic Products























































More things














































The second floor or the waiting room :lol:









































































Regards from Spain!!


----------



## big ben

holy 

is this what heaven looks like??


----------



## HC1001

One word.............

*Epic*


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Adam D

Well done you mate!

It looks excellent.

A great place to work in


----------



## SparklesFylde

Nice looking unit. I would Like a nice palace like that.:detailer:


----------



## Guest

amazing, i like!


----------



## fitz

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## RyanJon

That is 1 impressive setup you got yourself there!!


----------



## ajmanby

stunning!


----------



## Atrox

jaw-dropping :doublesho


----------



## john2garden

That is amazing, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## athol

WOW !!! :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

fantastic simply stunning :argie: :argie: :argie: off to read a gain, how long did that take??


----------



## big ben

-tom- said:


> fantastic simply stunning :argie: :argie: :argie: off to read a gain, how long did that take??


i have gone through it 4 times :lol:


----------



## TCD

I'm glad you like it ... had a lot of work and illusion


----------



## TCD

-tom- said:


> fantastic simply stunning :argie: :argie: :argie: off to read a gain, how long did that take??


2,5 months. October to half January.


----------



## GlynRS2

What a superb detailing studio


----------



## -tom-

TCD said:


> 2,5 months. October to half January.


all i can do is take my hat off its simply stunning if i am in spain i will pop buy. but it looks fantastic bet your clients feal at home 

atb

tom


----------



## marshallR

Just WOW.....very impressive!


----------



## tim

Fantastic, the high ceiling high gives the unit such an open feeling. It looks like your efforts have really paid off, the level of finish is excellent.

All the best with the new unit and business!


----------



## mk2jon

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho,Heaven


----------



## -Ally-

WOW ! what a unit. What a great achievement that must be. Congrats.


----------



## liam99

Thats stunning, well done.


----------



## Guest

Simply Amazing, I'm in Love...


----------



## CPU

DETAILING HEAVEN :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ebbe J

That has to be the best looking studio I've seen. So well sorted and nicely done. The finish is superb!

All the best,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## Monza Man

Class set up, good luck :thumb:


----------



## Ste T

lost for words, other than got any jobs going?? love to work there...


----------



## Racer

Amazing place you get there, i wish all the best for you :thumb:


----------



## Jorge

Racer said:


> Amazing place you get there, i wish all the best for you :thumb:


x2 :thumb:


----------



## CAB

Stunning!!!


----------



## mouthyman

fantastic unit, one of the nicest ive seen:thumb:


----------



## Sonic

Brilliant! Looks really smart when its finished, and i love the pressure washer cleaning bay :thumb: :detailer:


----------



## cabman

looks very nice


----------



## sayloday

That's AMAZING, really like what you have done to the unit!:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Best looking unit ive seen.

Gav


----------



## Mini 360

STUNNING UNIT! *must not be jealous....must not be jealous*


----------



## Ross08

Perhaps the best unit in the industry.... Simply brilliant!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Great unit and finish.

We are in Nerja for 3 weeks in July and I have to take my Dad's Discovery for it's ITV test in Malaga. May leave the wife and kids on the beach and pop down to say hello.


----------



## yetizone

What a wonderful set up - in every way! Stunning


----------



## The Beast

Speechless:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## tfonseca

Brilliant! :argie::argie::argie:

Saludos :wave:


----------



## TCD

Thanks everybody!!



Mirror Finish said:


> Great unit and finish.
> 
> We are in Nerja for 3 weeks in July and I have to take my Dad's Discovery for it's ITV test in Malaga. May leave the wife and kids on the beach and pop down to say hello.


Of course, see you then!


----------



## Prism Detailing

I have found my dream unit, excellent design


----------



## Commander_T

Absolutely fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## TCD

Prism Detailing said:


> I have found my dream unit, excellent design


:thumb:


----------



## justina3

out of this world, totaly respect there mate


----------



## PJS

Nice one TCD - love the stripes along the wall, although you need more or larger prints on the wall.
The area beside the wash bay seems a bit under utilised though.
Desk area looks well, but not sure why you need that one there, and another upstairs.
The upstairs looks good, and all you need is a cheap 2nd hand plasma TV and a looped video.
Nice choice of coffee machine!


----------



## Culainn

Amazing set up, very jealous :thumb:


----------



## alexf

What an amazing space! looks fantastic! I'm sure customers are very impressed when they walk in


----------



## colarado red

awesome unit


----------



## TCD

PJS said:


> Nice one TCD - love the stripes along the wall, although you need more or larger prints on the wall.
> The area beside the wash bay seems a bit under utilised though.
> Desk area looks well, but not sure why you need that one there, and another upstairs.
> The upstairs looks good, and all you need is a cheap 2nd hand plasma TV and a looped video.
> Nice choice of coffee machine!


Thanks mate. I know I need more, but at the moment ... the crisis is strong 
The area that you say will be more full of things in the future. Right now I use it to repair, clean and paint the leather. I need the desk in the first floor Because many customers come in contact with me via email and also gives a better presence to the public. I have a 32 "LCD with a looped video of my works, correction and videos on the processes of detail, and so on. Soon I want to put the PS3 or Wii, lol.


----------



## Ronnie

very nice great use of space!


----------



## Phil H

wow, somthing i can only ever dream about! very very nice indeed!


----------



## TCD

Phil H said:


> wow, somthing i can only ever dream about! very very nice indeed!


Thank you ver much Phil!! :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford

truely amazing place you got there m8. where about in spain are you???


----------



## deeds

AWESOME!!!! I wish you every success.


----------



## Mad Stuntman

WOW WOW and again WOW. That is just the ultimate detailing unit. 
Outstanding effort. Well Done. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## David.S

Lots of work there well done 
Looks great


----------



## MarkJ

Very impressive matey


----------



## *MAGIC*

Loving the upstairs.

Oh and dont expect the draws and storage to stay that organised :lol:


----------



## ashbol

That is one VERY VERY tidy looking unit...atleast it shows to a customer a tidy working environment!!! Very jealous atm!


----------



## TCD

EthanCrawford said:


> truely amazing place you got there m8. where about in spain are you???


In Marbella (Malaga), exactly very near to Puerto Banus. (Second place of best luxury cars in Europe).



*MAGIC* said:


> Loving the upstairs.
> 
> Oh and dont expect the draws and storage to stay that organised :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Tiauguinho

All the best for your business, it sure looks like you have a great unit for it!


----------



## Connor_scotland

Thats amazing!!


----------



## TCD

Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected]

wow i could live there not just have it as a workplace


----------



## PaulN

Great turnaround and stunning work area. I wouldnt mind living upstairs!!!!


----------



## Teabag

that is the ******!...... best detailing unit i have ever seen!

and the bonus of it being a warm country... cannot get better!


----------



## jamest

Great unit.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I am in awe! And I have to say, I love the colour scheme dude, looks really slick.


----------



## TCD

PaulN said:


> Great turnaround and stunning work area. I wouldnt mind living upstairs!!!!


:lol:



Teabag said:


> that is the ******!...... best detailing unit i have ever seen!
> 
> and the bonus of it being a warm country... cannot get better!


Yeah mate, the weather here is fantastic, but in this moment... it's 2 much rainning 



jamest said:


> Great unit.





Mother-Goose said:


> I am in awe! And I have to say, I love the colour scheme dude, looks really slick.


Thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23

WOW. actual WOW!!!


----------



## TCD

Thx m4rkie


----------



## *MAGIC*

Oh my god I can see a bit of dust :doublesho

You will be closed down by the morning :lol:


----------



## TCD

*MAGIC* said:


> Oh my god I can see a bit of dust :doublesho
> 
> You will be closed down by the morning :lol:


:wall:
:lol::lol:


----------



## AlanQS

A dream unit for anyone on here! Whereabouts in Heaven are you?


----------



## TCD

AlanQS said:


> A dream unit for anyone on here! *Whereabouts in Heaven are you*?


Go straight head and turn left and then in the corner you are stay in heaven


----------



## dsms

so professional and classy! customers must love that top loft part!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Richardson

Top rate !!!!!!!!!

dave


----------



## TCD

dsms said:


> so professional and classy! customers must love that top loft part!!!!!!


Thanks mate! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

that is an awsome place mate :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

That whole place is amazing :argie:, very professional job and a great image for your company :thumb:


----------



## TCD

Thanks ads2k!!


----------



## aod

Detailing mecca! 

I love the tidyness, space, organisation - everything - amazing!

I need a unit like that in my life!


----------



## TCD

aod said:


> Detailing mecca!
> 
> I love the tidyness, space, organisation - everything - amazing!
> 
> I need a unit like that in my life!


So you are invited to live in my unit! :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine

What a great set-up, thanks for sharing.:thumb:

Where abouts in Spain are you? my parents live near Alicante.


----------



## Jamie-O

10/10! Looks like theres plenty of space up and down...

Do you live near by? I think i may of converted upstairs to a flat sort of thing

Either way, that unit..... is a win.


----------



## plentyambition

Not bad at all!


----------



## cleancar

thats PORN !!!!!


----------



## aod

TCD said:


> So you are invited to live in my unit! :lol:


I win!


----------



## TCD

Gleammachine said:


> What a great set-up, thanks for sharing.:thumb:
> 
> Where abouts in Spain are you? my parents live near Alicante.


Thanks you very much mate.

I´m stay in Málaga, exactly in Marbella (Puerto Banús) Do u know it?



aod said:


> I win!


Yeah!


----------



## geert dr

:argie:Your unit is a detailers heaven !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## WyattEarp

Magnifico lugar.:doublesho Todo muy bien ordenado.:thumb: Mucha suerte con tu nuevo edificio.:thumb: Quiza algun dia visite tu hermoso pais.:wave:


----------



## details

Amazing workspace and product collection!, I aim to have similar one day:detailer: had holidays in Estipona.


----------



## ScoobyDan

WOW !!!

What a fantastic unit :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## duka

absolutely fantastic!! what did you use on the floor?


----------



## Dannymct

Dats class :doublesho


----------



## TCD

geert dr said:


> :argie:Your unit is a detailers heaven !!!!! :thumb:


Really? 



WyattEarp said:


> Magnifico lugar.:doublesho Todo muy bien ordenado.:thumb: Mucha suerte con tu nuevo edificio.:thumb: Quiza algun dia visite tu hermoso pais.:wave:


Gracias!! Espero tu visita entonces 



details said:


> Amazing workspace and product collection!, I aim to have similar one day:detailer: had holidays in Estipona.


See you there one day!



duka said:


> absolutely fantastic!! what did you use on the floor?


It's painted with "clorocaucho" no-gloss specially for workshop floors.



Dannymct said:


> Dats class :doublesho


:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

STUNNING!

So jelouse! Very very cool! :thumb:

:argie:


----------



## ant_s

wow!! what an awesome space, the layout and the design and the finish is amazing, it looks so nice, nice enough to live in let alone detail cars in there, very jealous of that space and in the pics where you can see outside and theres sun! we havent saw sun over here for soooo long now, congratulations on the unit mate!


----------



## Envy Car Care

Very impressive Jose, cant wait to see it


----------



## J3FVW

Moves the studio bar a notch higher!


----------



## Carn

Stunning unit man....Very impressive indeed :thumb:

All the best with the business btw, I am sure it will be a resounding success!


----------



## TCD

Envy Valeting said:


> Very impressive Jose, cant wait to see it


Thanks my friend!! See you soon!


----------



## TCD

ant_s said:


> wow!! what an awesome space, the layout and the design and the finish is amazing, it looks so nice, nice enough to live in let alone detail cars in there, very jealous of that space and in the pics where you can see outside and theres sun! we havent saw sun over here for soooo long now, congratulations on the unit mate!


Right now ins rainning every day, but the weather here is amazing every weeks.


----------



## robo22sri

that is amazing!


----------



## byrnes

Stunning simply stunning!


----------



## braders

Some of us can only dream of something that good lol
Really nice setup yopu have there mate


----------



## TCD

Thx guys!


----------



## PMC

Good taste :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

Mmmm...looks like a dream home for many on here...


----------



## TCD

Thx mate


----------



## ianFRST

FREAKING AWESOME!

id turn the upstairs into a bedsit, and live there  :lol:


----------



## Judas

ianFRST said:


> FREAKING AWESOME!
> 
> id turn the upstairs into a bedsit, and live there  :lol:


its so nice - I'd live downstairs.....lol


----------



## TCD

ianFRST said:


> FREAKING AWESOME!
> 
> id turn the upstairs into a bedsit, and live there  :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Drakey

Wow thats a fantastic place you have there!


ianFRST said:


> id turn the upstairs into a bedsit, and live there  :lol:


Me 2


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Wow. I want one.

Great to see ValetPRO product in there. Thank You.


----------



## drka-drka

That is awsome im in love


----------



## scottgm

Truly Amazing!


----------



## TCD

1Valet PRO said:


> Wow. I want one.
> 
> Great to see ValetPRO product in there. Thank You.


I love a lot of ValetPro products!


----------



## james182

Very nicely finished, top class


----------



## dyegoblb

I want a this ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCD

Thanks!


----------



## Al Chol

As everyone else has said WOW, you must get some nice cars in there, whats been the best one so far?


----------



## TCD

Al Chol said:


> As everyone else has said WOW, you must get some nice cars in there, whats been the best one so far?


My favourite was a Lamborghini Gallardo and 430 Scuderia.


----------



## dazzlers82

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Arousa

The place is truly great. :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

Ahh, reminds me of my place that I dreamt of last night  

Simply exquisite there fella  It'll be the benchmark for any aspirations I have for sure.


----------



## GlasgowRob

stunning

thank you for the inspiration


----------



## rodders

stunning!


----------



## wallzyuk

Very impressive mate


----------



## Liver

epic mate


----------



## MarkTD

very very very nice!!!!!!! can i come and work for you? im a novice though. im loving the orange & grey combo!!! coming from a graphic design background i can truley say you got the perfect setup both from a design point of view and practicality for detailing!!!

i love it!!!


----------



## Edward101

Quality unit there, all the best with your business :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Wow mate 

that is aan awesome space you have there, well done! :buffer:


----------



## ALANSHR

Absolutely fabulous, envy that space, hope the business does well from that investment.


----------



## Pezza4u

What an awesome setup, a credit to you mate :thumb:


----------



## TCD

Thanks very much everybody!!


----------



## woodymbr

Awesome. Just awesome!


----------



## TCD

woodymbr said:


> Awesome. Just awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## nesha83

wow wow wow ......perfect unit!


----------



## n_d_fox

That has got to be one of the coolest units on here !

How do you manage the waste water from the wash area at the back of the unit ? Not a critism just an honest question :thumb:


----------



## Brian.

That's a bit special mate  I'm loving the glass display cabinet devoted to Swissvax!


----------



## Dan J

Thats very impressive, must have cost you a bomb to set that up!!!

hats off to you dude class set up.


----------



## TCD

Thanks guys!!


----------



## JJ_

what would you do if you had 1 million pounds ? BUILD THIS


----------



## TCD

JJ_ said:


> what would you do if you had 1 million pounds ? BUILD THIS


 :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne

OUTSTANDING:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique

Looks fantastic and a place many would aspire to achieve.


----------



## littlejack

STUNNING!!!!! Bet it wont look that tidy in a couple weeks


----------



## prokopas

Very nice


----------



## W23 AJH

This is outstanding


----------



## Flair

WOW :0 that is one hell of nice setup , I'm Inspired this where i want to be in few years time. :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08

Fantastic set up

all the very best with it


----------



## adamck

WOW! If i was rich this is how my garage would be!!


----------



## ben-150

Beautiful:argie::argie::argie:

I envy you so much


----------



## SimonW

Completely amazing! All the best mate

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## DW58

Fantastic!


----------



## wadoryu

speechless


----------



## Scatty

really nice mate, u should be proud of that !!


----------



## mean172

That is what you call the dogs nuts, i like the way there is loads of space and no clutter.


----------



## TCD

I didn't know that this topic had been refloated. Thanks for the comments, but some months ago that this place is closed f**k crisis. :wall:

Anyway I think this thread can help and give ideas to many people when asked about how to decorate or build your garage/unit. A few friends and people of the forum has served as an example.


----------



## voon

Whoa. Can I hate you? How wonderful is that?  Are those walls high enough of that wash corner?


----------



## AndyHay1985

perfect in every single way!


----------



## PaulN

TCD said:


> I didn't know that this topic had been refloated. Thanks for the comments, but some months ago that this place is closed f**k crisis. :wall:
> 
> Anyway I think this thread can help and give ideas to many people when asked about how to decorate or build your garage/unit. A few friends and people of the forum has served as an example.


Sorry to hear about this. Was it closed or sold on as a going business?

Hope thing work out.

PaulN


----------



## WHIZZER

TCD said:


> I didn't know that this topic had been refloated. Thanks for the comments, but some months ago that this place is closed f**k crisis. :wall:
> 
> Anyway I think this thread can help and give ideas to many people when asked about how to decorate or build your garage/unit. A few friends and people of the forum has served as an example.


What Shame ? As above did you sell it on or just close it ?


----------



## *MAGIC*

I loved this unit what a shame to see it has gone.


----------



## RandomlySet

That looks gorgeous! Very modern and sleek


----------



## Kev_mk3

fantastic work


----------



## TCD

PaulN said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Was it closed or sold on as a going business?
> 
> Hope thing work out.
> 
> PaulN





WHIZZER said:


> What Shame ? As above did you sell it on or just close it ?





*MAGIC* said:


> I loved this unit what a shame to see it has gone.


My business continues but without the garage. I haven't got my own physical location, I do detailing in the clients home, dealers, museums, or private garages.

The unit is closed from August until another customer reopen it. :wall:


----------



## The Beast

Crap. Hope everything works out. It was surely inspiring seeing the development of the unit.


----------



## JJ_

Esperamos que su bie

Lo Mejor


----------



## black_civic_si

Nice shop......


----------



## tonyy

Wow, that looks fantastic...impresive...


----------



## Sneaks

That is awesome!!

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## User2

Really like this one! We are looking for a new place right now, so I'll use this as an inspiration if you don't mind 
Thank you for posting all the photos.


----------



## Saj

Simply amazing, I can only dream !


----------



## Chrissyronald

That's is an amazing place to work! Stunning layout


----------



## sristeve

amazing space


----------



## Spotless Detailing

now thats what i call home sweet home. 

thats defo one thing am going to have inside mate place, wash bay like!!! 

well done mate


----------



## Nally

I would live in there


----------



## totters

Every day at work would be a joy..I can dream


----------



## jamesgti

Wow that's amazing mate


----------



## CTR De

out of this world :thumb:


----------

